# Louisiana Mud Playas and Southern Mudd Junkies-Jolly Rodgers Video



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

We made a mid day ride to Jolly Rodgers with our good buddies with Southern Mudd Junkies! Logan got to try out his new 34 inch Terminators! Jason Aldean-The Only Way I Know and Jason Aldean-Wheels Rollin' on the music! Thanks for Watching!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice! It'd be great to make a ride with yall one day. Maybe when yall get back down to Sabine ATV Park.


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks guys! And where in Louisiana do you live BlackDawg?


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

yup still awesome today.. i had to watch it a few times


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

wheres jolly rogers at????


----------



## Budlight Boyz (Sep 4, 2012)

About 3 1/2 hours north of you.. by Converse, LA


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Is this a park or someone's land cuz I'd travel to go ride there




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Is this a park or someone's land cuz I'd travel to go ride there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its public land. You just show up and dig out at your own risk. I will tell you this it is hard to find if you dont know where you are going. I would have NEVER found the park if I had not Followed LMP there the first time we went with them.


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

LouisianaMudPlaya said:


> Thanks guys! And where in Louisiana do you live BlackDawg?


About 20 minutes east of Leesville in Vernon Parish. About an hour from Burkeville.


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

BlackDawg said:


> About 20 minutes east of Leesville in Vernon Parish. About an hour from Burkeville.


Then is not that bad of a drive for you. Hyw 171 goes right through Converse. If you want to come ride with us you are more then welcome!

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------



Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Its public land. You just show up and dig out at your own risk. I will tell you this it is hard to find if you dont know where you are going. I would have NEVER found the park if I had not Followed LMP there the first time we went with them.


Haha its in the sticks no doubt! They need to fix the road going back there!


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

So Ima need a lift kit for the trailer too lmao gotta love it 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Great vid. Looks like some fun!!!


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Litenyaup said:


> Great vid. Looks like some fun!!!


Thanks man!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

every time this gets bumped up i have to watch it lol.. im jealous i wish i had stuff like that to play in


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

kirkland said:


> every time this gets bumped up i have to watch it lol.. im jealous i wish i had stuff like that to play in


Haha thanks man! And yeah its nice to have jolly Rodgers only 25 minutes from the house!


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

nice vid man!


----------

